# Two-faced kitten born in Perth



## imported_Kitty's Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

Amazing story 8O 

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2008/11/ ... 35862.html


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Poor little sweetie.
Someone posted here a couple of years back about a two-faced cat that had servived into adulthood. It was a very good natured animal and was actually used as a 'visiting pet' to people in hospitals.

seashell


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless its little heart. I hope it is loved and cared for as a pet, and not as a money maker. When I think of it crying from both mouths, it touches my heart.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

It was posted on a UK forum I'm on that the kitten passed away. Poor little thing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless its heart. I guess that was to be expected.


----------

